# Very dependable 110v R/C



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I've been using this R/C unit for a couple years now and it has yet to fail me. It's a 100 times better than the wireless command crap you get at the Home Dumpster.









I can even trigger props outside while inside or vise versa. The neighbors get used to me working on props out front and when I'm done I'll leave them hooked up and take the remote inside waiting for some poor unsuspecting soul to wander up.....muwahahaha:lolkin: Somehow they manage to forget I leave them hooked up and am waiting for them....lol. ( I should setup a video camera)

I would have mentioned this sooner, but for the life of me I couldn't remember where I found it. Well I finally decided to look on the unit itself and started googling the info found there. Here's what I found....Ace is the place!!

Here's the specs:
ACE LAMSON HW2190 "DIMANGO" OUTDOOR WIRELESS REMOTE CONTROL 
ACE# 3190576
MFR# HW2190 
Price: $20.59


150' range
Controls up to 1500 watts
Four selectable codes
Accepts 3-prong grounded plugs
Approved for wet locations
Perfect for landscape, holiday and security lighting
Battery included
5-year warranty

Here's a link: http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/(u12yjhquztto4u45lf0la245)/productDetails.aspx?SKU=3190576&SessionExpired=True


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

That looks like the unit I use on my pneumatics ( or at least very similar) I purchased mine from Menards...they stock them year round in the electonics department for around $10. The one I use comes in six different channels.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

dave the dead said:


> That looks like the unit I use on my pneumatics ( or at least very similar) I purchased mine from Menards...they stock them year round in the electonics department for around $10. The one I use comes in six different channels.


hmmmm....no menards within an hours drive of me, but I'll try and keep that in mind when I get close to one. Around $10 sounds like two for the price of one


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks Joker, I've been planning on getting a R/C this year, and had no idea what type to get.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

This intrigues me. I don't have anything in my display that "triggers". If I plug it in it is on and stays on. It would be nice to have something more unpredictable. 

So how exactly does it work??? If I plug something in to the unit, when you push the remote it turns on? For how long? Do you have to keep holding down the button? What are the different channels for? If you plug in a power strip with light, sound, and motion, would they all be triggered by the remote?

Sorry for all the questions, but somehow this is a nugget of knowledge that I've never learned.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

spideranne said:


> This intrigues me. I don't have anything in my display that "triggers". If I plug it in it is on and stays on. It would be nice to have something more unpredictable.
> 
> So how exactly does it work??? If I plug something in to the unit, when you push the remote it turns on? For how long? Do you have to keep holding down the button?


Basically it works as an on/off switch for your outlet. Plug it in and then plug your item(s) into it. Press the on button on the remote and the items plugged in turn on, press off and they go off.



> What are the different channels for?


You could purchse up to 4 of these and trigger 4 scens/props with 4 different remotes and not have to worry about other props being accidentally triggered.



> If you plug in a power strip with light, sound, and motion, would they all be triggered by the remote?


Yes as long as the light, motor or whatever is turned on already and will come on when the power is supplied to it. CD players and similar that needs to be turned on after being plugged in won't work.

For sound I just put my mp3 player on continuous loop (battery powered) and plug my pc speakers into the power strip so they come on when the device is triggered.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Thanks, seems like a nice and inexpensive item.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Thank you for all the info joker...and yes you should put up that video camera.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, this is a great thread, thanks for posting! I have wanted to have a trigger prop or two, but I have no clue how to rig one up or what to use. This seems fairly easy. Also allows me to turn some things off in between TOTS.:jol:


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Thank you for explaining it. I seem to be reading all these how-to's lately that go into great detail about the prop, but at then end just say "I'll be triggering it with a remote" and I always assumed that was another project or some complicated control panel. This looks very doable.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

LOL, I'd love to see the video of your unsuspecting neighbors dropping by!!! Thanks for posting this joker!


----------



## undead41 (Nov 14, 2006)

thanks Joker...i been looking for a good, reasonable r/c. I just ordered a couple from your link...cant wait to have CONTROLLLLLLLLLL !!!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Those are Exactly What I have been looking for!! thanks. To Bad a the closest Menards is like 6 states away. but I think I have an ACE close by.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

i just found this ant amazon 



not a bad price for 2 remotes


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Eeeekim said:


> i just found this ant amazon http://www.amazon.com/Stanley-31188-Outdoor-Wireless-Control/dp/B0020ML776/ref=pd_bxgy_hi_img_b
> not a bad price for 2 remotes


Technically those are the same thing, but I can't speak for that particular brand.

I've used some of the wireless commmand units from Home Depot and they don't always trigger on/off like they're suppose to. The one's I linked to definitely work and there are 4 channels allowing of use of up to 4 remotes without interfering with one another.


----------

